# How to make more comfortable while cooped up?



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

To summarize a long story (which I've included on previous posts), I hand-fed and raised an abandoned feral, Paloma, about 16 months ago. Well, a lesson learned the hard way, releasing her on the balcony of my apartment complex didn't prove to be the best idea. She felt safe there and subsequently attracted a flock...many of which I'm afraid got poisoned by my apt managers. This summer, a flock started gathering on my balcony again. So I decided I needed to catch them and get them somewhere safe. CoyoteJoe has been gracious enough to include my ferals in his new loft. I took 5 youngsters down a few months ago. Now I've caught the final 3 - Paloma, her mate Harlequin, and their most recent baby, Maggie (who hatched from an egg I swear I boiled and replaced). I took them to the vet for an exam to be sure they're healthy...and they are. My vet suggested quarantining them for a month before introducing them to CoyoteJoe's flock. Just a couple of questions...

What can I do to make them more comfortable for this month? The only place I can quarantine them is in my garage which gets no light (I have parrots in my tiny apartment). I got a full-spectrum light and am working on building a larger temporary cage. 

Will they be ok without flying for a month? I could let them fly in my garage, but they're not tame at all so it would be very difficult to catch them each time. The little one hasn't learned to fly yet. Will she pick right up where she left off when introduced to CoyoteJoe's loft?

I feel so badly keeping them cooped up, but it will be a relief to know they're finally somewhere safe and not have the constant worry of them being poisoned.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

What needs to be done must be done. You have not much choice, do you?
Treat them for parasites and give them good feeding. Better caged and live than free and dead. They will survive a month and more in cage. You can let them fly for hour or so each day, just to stretch their wings.
Make sure they don't fight in the cage.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know you feel bad and I agree with plamenh...you don't have a choice. I will only be a short time. 
You are doing a wonderful think by giving them a safer place to live.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you both for your reassurance. One of these days, I'd love to live somewhere that I can actually keep pigeons - I've come to really enjoy them. Unfortunately, an apartment in the middle of denver where they release hawks to catch pigeons and have no qualms about poisoning isn't quite the place. 

One more question, Paloma's ears are too obvious. The vet didn't say anything, and I didn't notice until today, but it looks like the feathers over her ears are missing...what might this be due to?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

irretractable said:


> Thank you both for your reassurance. One of these days, I'd love to live somewhere that I can actually keep pigeons - I've come to really enjoy them. Unfortunately, an apartment in the middle of denver where they release hawks to catch pigeons and have no qualms about poisoning isn't quite the place.
> 
> One more question, Paloma's ears are too obvious. The vet didn't say anything, and I didn't notice until today, but it looks like the feathers over her ears are missing...what might this be due to?


it is molting time..so she may be bare around the head for a few weeks.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> it is molting time..so she may be bare around the head for a few weeks.


That makes sense - thanks.


----------

